# What grade of oil for a Fiat Ducato 2.8JTD?



## neilmac

I've been given a choice by the garage who is carrying out the service on my motorhome of 5W-40 or 15W-40.

My choice is for the 5W-40 for the cold start benefits. It's got me wondering what everyone else uses...


----------



## davesport

Well the Halfords book I consulted today recommended 10/40 if you're using SemiSynth (Which is what the Mainstealer put in at the last service. Or 5/40 if you're flush enough to be filling up with Synthetic.

Have a look at the Castrol Webby here.

D.


----------



## neilmac

Thank you davesport  . Interesting website that. Search couldn't find my reg number but OK when you know age, make, model.


----------



## davesport

Yup, I was the same. Reg number search did'nt work.

D.


----------



## teemyob

*Oil*

Click Here
Or here

TM


----------

